# Connecting Laptop to TV



## DylanPatel (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a SAMSUNG R519 laptop, which has VGA output, but NOT HDMI.

My TV is a HDTV, so obviously has a HDMI port, but does not have a VGA.

I have looked on eBay (and similar sites), and there are cheap cables for VGA to HDMI cables- for example: HDMI MALE TO VGA HD-15 MALE Cable 6 FT 1.8 M 1080P IK3 on eBay (end time 29-Mar-11 10:22:43 BST)

Can someone tell me if these would work to view my laptop on my TV, and/or if there is any other solution to this?

Thank you.


----------

